# Some nice bags and wallets...What do you think?



## GinceLovely (Apr 27, 2005)

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;




&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

So,I was searching for bag ideas and came across this site with some nice bags and wallets



I liked everything,because i just love colourful stuff and never dress in one colour head-to-toe,but it's just me...I also liked this stuff,cause it's pretty cheap and you can afford buying it in bulk



..

What do you think?

http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/fashion2_r3_c1.png

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/wallets_r3_c1.pnghttp://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/wallets_r3_c2.png&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/wallets_r4_c1.pnghttp://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/wallets_r4_c3.png&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px; WIDTH: 554px; HEIGHT: 260px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=554 align=center border=0&gt;&lt;!-- fwtable fwsrc="fashion2.png" fwbase="fashion2.png" fwstyle="Dreamweaver" fwdocid = "600511766" fwnested="0" --&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=9&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=3&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;http://www.danielray.com/content/collection/images/spacer.gif&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## spicey05 (Apr 27, 2005)

They are Really cute, love the striped wallets! What's the site?


----------



## GinceLovely (Apr 27, 2005)

www.danielray.com





there are also some other cool sites with great ideas :

www.accessorize.co.uk

www.pinkyaccessories.com

www.teenagemillionaire.com

www.tattydevine.com (I especially liked this one,cause it has some reaaaally cool stuff)

www.japanesestreets.com (this one is also really cool



)

www.fuk.co.uk

www.fornarina.com

Check them out and feist your eyes on the cool stuff


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 27, 2005)

I like



&amp;



b/c I tend to gravitate toward "brighter" wallets which are easily detectable in my handbag. I love the handle on the bag above &amp; think the large flowers flow better than multiple little ones--less busy &amp; will allow anyone to "see" the design.


----------



## Jen (Apr 27, 2005)

I really like those striped wallets!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 27, 2005)

Cute!!! I like the wallets too! LOL


----------



## Mina (Apr 27, 2005)

*I LIKE*

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=600 align=center border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD colSpan=7&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Very afordable


----------



## K*O* (Apr 27, 2005)

Oooh, They're cute, too small for me - they're the size of my makeup case!!...I carry a big bag with my life in it!


----------



## GinceLovely (Apr 28, 2005)

my personal favorites are the green bag with the flower and the stiped wallets


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Oooh, They're cute, too small for me - they're the size of my makeup case!!...I carry a big bag with my life in it!



Ilove big bags,I can have my make



up and my kids wipees and diapers


----------

